# Reemplazo del LM3909



## Marco83 (May 3, 2007)

Hola a todos, quisiera saber si existe un circuito integrado que realize las misma funciones que hace el LM3909, lo que pasa es que lo necesito para una aplicacion y en mi ciudad no lo venden.
Les agradeceria muchisimo su colaboracion


----------



## rampa (Jun 2, 2007)

Chequiaste la hoja de datos del NTE876?

Suerte.


----------

